# Rocker Panel Replacement



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

So the driver side rocker panel on my 06' is damaged and I am looking for a replacement. I was wondering if it is smart for me to find a used one for cheap and have a body shop repaint it.

Should I go with that option? or would it be better to go and get the GM replacement that is bare plastic? This costs around $220?

Just looking for some advice on getting this replaced as cheaply as possible.


----------



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

ok well the simpler question is:
Will a shop have to strip down an already painted panel in order to repaint it my color?
Will this in turn cost more?


----------



## psycho1000r (Dec 14, 2007)

what color is your car? i have yellow ones in my garage.


----------



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

Orange...idk if its better to just get uncoated ones....stripping the yellow might be more time/money. How much?


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

I would probably go with the new OEM part not only for the color issue but for the fit. 

I have purchased from this OE source because I can pick the parts up in Wareham, MA for NO Shipping and their prices are competitive.
2006 PONTIAC GTO Parts - GM Parts - Genuine Replacement GM Parts - New GM Parts


----------

